# Ride the Rockies day 4 - anybody ridden Ute Pass Road



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Anyone care to give a ride report on Ute Pass Rd. which is part of the day 4 route for Ride the Rockies. I've never been on it and just wondered. Thanks


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I've not been on Ute Pass Rd. but have been on Hwy 9 all the way to Kremmling. 
Be glad you get OFF that road as to avoid the boat traffic to Green Mountain Reservoir.
In looking at Google local, the road looks narrow and not great but there will be 2,000 other cyclists and my hunch not much vehicle traffic.


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

I've ridden it once - it is a hidden gem. I think it's around 9 miles from the Highway 9 turnoff to the summit - fairly gentle grade and great views of the mountain range to the West at the top. Road is in pretty good shape. I'm trying to remember if the descent from the summit is paved or not, but it is unpaved the rest of the way to Parshall (sp?)-basically when you enter Grand County. No traffic at all. Fairly flat after the intial descent off the pass. What I liked most about this route is that you really feel like you are in the middle of nowhere riding - there are a few houses here and there, but that's it. At the bottom of the descent, you also go by a mining place and see the weird green tailing ponds-not a place to get water .

I did not do the century option part that goes around the reservoir. 

Enjoy - my wife is riding it, but I can't this year.


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, I was wondering if it were paved or not and what sort of gradients there were. It sounds as if it will be a really nice alternative to Hwy 9. We had to abandon that part of our Great Divide ride this fall (labor day weekend) because the drivers were totally insane, luckily we have a friend in Silverthorne who could ferry us to her place.


----------

